# Fly Fishing Tournament



## GullsGoneWild

Count me in.........

Smack, want to put a team together?


----------



## WillW

If CPR, then why slots?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

GullsGoneWild said:


> Count me in.........
> 
> Smack, want to put a team together?


I'm down, if I'm working I will take a day off.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

WillW said:


> If CPR, then why slots?


Probably because it keeps it competitive like most other tournaments. It's more fun to try to catch the fattest slot red than weighing in oversized reds. I wish these tournaments with trout pots would only allow trout up to 25" to keep it competitive and also keep people from killing big trout.


----------



## Sublime

I'd be game.


----------



## scissorhands

WillW said:


> If CPR, then why slots?


Will, I decided to go with a slot limit to make it more challenging.


----------



## sjrobin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Probably because it keeps it competitive like most other tournaments. It's more fun to try to catch the fattest slot red than weighing in oversized reds. I wish these tournaments with trout pots would only allow trout up to 25" to keep it competitive and also keep people from killing big trout.


I don't know about you Mack, but it is always more fun to catch over slot reds.


----------



## Tx_Whipray




----------



## Sublime

Heck, I'm challenged to stick anything during a tournament.


----------



## scissorhands

Sublime said:


> Heck, I'm challenged to stick anything during a tournament.


I would doubt that.
For the guys interested, the facebook link above is where you can see whats going or ask questions if you have them. I'm aiming for a fun event with some bragging rights, and EVERYONE is going to go home with something. Free raffle for tournament entries.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I believe I'll join!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> I don't know about you Mack, but it is always more fun to catch over slot reds.


I didn't realize it was redfish only, I just read the rules a few minutes ago. I agree overslots are fun to catch BUT keeping it a slot tournament seems to make it more competitive. Either way I'm in if I can help it!


----------



## rjackh90

I think I'm in pending a friend with a skiff in SA. Will most likely get skunked but should be fun.


----------



## scissorhands

rjackh90 said:


> I think I'm in pending a friend with a skiff in SA. Will most likely get skunked but should be fun.


the fishing is great during that time of year. I bet you catch a few.


----------



## Roger Douglas

I was in until I read the rules. I have a portable fuel tank.


----------



## yobata

Roger Douglas said:


> I was in until I read the rules. I have a portable fuel tank.


Also, what's with the polygraph rule??


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Roger Douglas said:


> I was in until I read the rules. I have a portable fuel tank.


Say Whaaat?!! I have a portable tank and I already paid-up. Being an optimist, I assume that rule will flex, and if not, it should be no trouble receiving refund. I hope that rule will flex, because I am looking forward to the event.


----------



## Sublime

Portable tank here as well.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I do not want to speak on behalf of the hosts, but I messaged the tournament leader, and was told a portable tank is acceptable, but the rule is in place to prevent additional tanks from being used.


----------



## Roger Douglas

Well then, I will do it. Do not have a clue where to fish. Fished out Sea Isle a couple mornings last summer and have kayak fished around Stingaree. Guess I will have to visit Galveston Bay more often.


----------



## scissorhands

yobata said:


> Also, what's with the polygraph rule??


The polygraph rule is there incase someone is suspected of cheating. Its a tournament after all.



Whiskey Angler said:


> I do not want to speak on behalf of the hosts, but I messaged the tournament leader, and was told a portable tank is acceptable, but the rule is in place to prevent additional tanks from being used.


Portable tanks are acceptable. As Whiskey has said, the rule is in place so people do not load extra fuel on the skiff with them.


----------



## scissorhands

updated the rule about fuel tanks. I'm aware that a lot of skiffs use portable fuel tanks (mine does) Hopefully this will be a little more clear. Thanks for the questions.

_"Any fuel tanks that are not installed by the boat manufacturer are prohibited. Fuel may be carried only in factory installed (built-in, including portable) fuel tanks. Any additional fuel used during the tournament day must be purchased from a retail facility open to the public."_


----------



## Sublime

Sounds good. If there is still confusion just change it to "vessels are allowed one fuel tank, permanent or portable" 

Most skiffs with portable tanks can run a long ways on 5 or 6 gallons, I know mine can


----------



## WillW

I'll play


----------



## ifsteve

Ok I don't have a dog in this hunt but I gotta ask....just what is the purpose of the whole fuel tank discussion? My skiff has a 35 gallon tank giving me over 150 miles of range. Some guy with a 12 gallon tank might have less than half that range. So why should he be handicapped? Is it a safety concern with having an extra portable fuel tank laying around?


----------



## Flatsaholic

Correct me if I am wrong, but most true skiffs will get a good bit of miles in before running out of a 12 gallon tank. I have a 15 gallon tank and I have been told by other owners and manufacture it good for 100 miles.


----------



## Roger Douglas

The whole tank discussion started when I read 'built-in tank only' several times and posted. After rereading the rules twice I finally saw 'including portables'. I have a 3 gallon portable tank and was really interested in fishing the tournament.


----------



## scissorhands

ifsteve said:


> Ok I don't have a dog in this hunt but I gotta ask....just what is the purpose of the whole fuel tank discussion? My skiff has a 35 gallon tank giving me over 150 miles of range. Some guy with a 12 gallon tank might have less than half that range. So why should he be handicapped? Is it a safety concern with having an extra portable fuel tank laying around?


yep, just a safety concern.


----------



## ifsteve

scissorhands said:


> yep, just a safety concern.


Ok thanks.


----------



## rjackh90

Still on with this Harvey mess?


----------



## Sublime

You can fish a Buddy Davis if that's what you got.


----------



## scissorhands

rjackh90 said:


> Still on with this Harvey mess?


Yes, we are still on for the tournament.


----------

